# Meet my beautiful beautiful beautiful white delta tail new boy winter! :)



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey guys! 

I HAD A HEART ATTACK WHEN I SAW THIS FISH. You have no idea. I went into Petco to look, since I just divided my 5g in half and was planning on getting another fish. I knew I was probably going to be picky, because this will be the last for a while. I shuffled through them all and BAM in the back of the shelf was this GORGEOUS ALL WHITE DELTA TAIL MALE. 


I literally screamed in the store. People were staring. :lol:

So.. I'm wondering if he's really a delta? Can someone tell me? This is my first delta (if he is.)

SO PICS! ENJOY  AND PLEASE COMMENT


----------



## SlinkyInk (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow! he is beautiful!!


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you very much! I'm shocked I only have one reply, usually people comment like crazy on picture threads, lol!


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

He is beautiful! Your so lucky


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he is gorgeous o-o he looks cellophan (i do not know how to write it ) dosen't he? it is probably the photo, but i could tell he is a dragon ... LUCKY am SOOO jealous i always wanted a dragon!!! >-<


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> he is gorgeous o-o he looks cellophan (i do not know how to write it ) dosen't he? it is probably the photo, but i could tell he is a dragon ... LUCKY am SOOO jealous i always wanted a dragon!!! >-<


Thank you! You think he's a dragon though? His fins look a little longer to me to be a dragon.. But I could be wrong?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

there are plakats that are dragons  i can't give an example because I DON'T HAVE ONE! D: he is a gorgeous dragon too :3


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

He is beautiful! He looks like a dragon to me. Dragon if I am not mistaking is just a coloration type. As for tail type not sure


----------



## Lost in a Jungle (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow, he is one gorgeous fish! I have no idea on if he's a delta or not, but his coloration is absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

1+^ he looks like one of darkmoon's betta's


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

I love the white Bettas! He's amazing, congrats


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you everyone! I'm putting him a QT tank for now before I add him to the divided 5g. Can't wait though!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

He is beautiful, and definately has white dragon scaling.

Dragon scales are colored scales that look thicker (almost like a second layer of scales) then normal scales. If you look at his face, he is almost completely masked (meaning his face is the same color as his body. Normal bettas typically have darker heads than bodies), but around his nose area the dragon scaling stops.

The dragon scale plakats and halfmoon plakats you see at Petsmart and such are just halmooon and regular plakats (short fins) with dragon scaling.

Your boy looks to be either a dragon scaled super delta or a halfmoon if he were to flare. If you can get him to flare, then you'll be able to tell if he is a halfmoon or not. Halfmoons will stretch 180*s so the tails look like a 'D'. Super deltas are typically close to halfmoons, but not quite there. Deltas are sort of like "<" when they flare. 

He looks young (his tail isn't as long as it will be when he's fully grown), so if he is a super delta and you want to make him a halfmoon, I would advise flaring him for about 2-5 minutes a day (Just stick a mirror outside his QT tank). When he flares, the webbing of his fins will slowly stretch out.  . If you reeeaaaaally want him to be a halmoon, I would suggest keeping him out of the divided tank until his tail has stretched as wide as you want him to go, because typically once added to divided tanks, bettas flare like crazy for the first week or two and typically tear/rip/blow their fins. After those two weeks they become relatively desensitized and don't flare as much as when they did while in their own tank (as such you'd have a harder time getting him to flare and stretch out his fins)


----------



## RedneckBettaGuru (Jan 15, 2012)

wow, he looks amazing. I would say he is a delta yes, but need to see a flare as well. Looks like a a dragon too perhaps, shorter fins and bigger scales. If his fins are more clear looking he could be a cellophane i believe.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

JKfish said:


> He is beautiful, and definately has white dragon scaling.
> 
> Dragon scales are colored scales that look thicker (almost like a second layer of scales) then normal scales. If you look at his face, he is almost completely masked (meaning his face is the same color as his body. Normal bettas typically have darker heads than bodies), but around his nose area the dragon scaling stops.
> 
> ...


WOW. Thank you! All this time I thought deltas were higher than halfmoons, guess I was wrong! :lol:

I'm gonna try holding him to a mirror now and testing that out. Thanks! I think I'll leave him as a delta, though.


----------



## RedneckBettaGuru (Jan 15, 2012)

wow, thanks for all the info JK. Good to know for reference and in confirming what i thought.


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

If you can get a good shot of him flaring that will be the best for determining tail type, but from what you posted he looks delta tailed to me! Very nice find! Congrats!


----------



## LovelyKaleidoscope (Feb 7, 2012)

D; He's beautiful! I love white bettas! <3 I'd loved to see him flaring.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

He's a beautiful fish! I had no idea that there were white dragons! He's adorable! Good luck with him!


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

I had no idea he was a dragon! :lol:


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

He's a beauty!


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you! 

/UPDATE:

It looks like Garland will keep the 5g to himself. The filter is too strong and knocks over the divider even with AQ glue. Gonna get a nice 3g for Winter hopefully later today.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

awww so cute!


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

hopefully everything goes well with that jrf


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you very much Betta Lover1507!


----------



## angiessa (Dec 19, 2011)

Gorgeous find - congratulations! :-D

I love white bettas, too!


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks! Me also! I just pray he doesn't marble, :lol:


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

He is very pretty.


----------



## angiessa (Dec 19, 2011)

Jrf456 said:


> Thanks! Me also! I just pray he doesn't marble, :lol:


LOL, that would be my luck. If he does, he'll still be gorgeous, though. ;-)


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

He has a fairly small fin meaning he's pretty young, and at my petco the bettas are often mislabeled so I get some awesome deals. He could be a HM, try getting a good photo of him flaring.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

angiessa said:


> LOL, that would be my luck. If he does, he'll still be gorgeous, though. ;-)


Mine too! I'm fine if he turns into a beautiful marble, but I just hope (better yet PRAY) he doesn't come out in that pinkish color many white bettas turn into. :/ I don't think so though, he's got super white scales. I'll still love him the same though  Haha.

& Copper, thank you.. I'm pretty sure he's a delta as I've flared him up to my HM Garland & he's not.


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

I saw a Betta that looked exactly like him today at the pets art near my house! I almost bought him but I don't have room in the dorm room. Most of the Bettas I saw today either had fin rot, or were so stressed they were chewing their fins off. I hope someone saves him like you saved this one!


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

Petsmart* Ahh I love autocorrect.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

jrf he would'nt be pink because he is a dragon  if your talking about his body being pink-ish coloring


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh good! Their scales don't change color? Or just pink? I just want him to stay white. :/ Rofl.


----------

